# re-organized my tanks and decided to add more rocks :)



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

I apologize for the quality as they are from my phone lol!

the small tank before:









the small tank after:









The big tank before (sorry a bit blurry):









The big tank after:









My 8 yr old pleco (George):


----------



## WarblyDoo (May 7, 2012)

Looking really nice. The rock wall is cool.

Those corkscrews seemed like so much in that tupperware container but once you spread them out it seems kind of sparse. No matter they should propagate pretty well if you fertilize them.

How are the rosies doing?


----------

